

Dropbox ends unlimited undo--unless you ask them not to [screenshot] - GavinB
http://imgur.com/SyJUA.png

======
dlytle
Huh. I had no idea that this feature was even available. I imagine that
keeping an unlimited amount of undo data would take up a heck of a lot of
space that wasn't actually needed, so it makes a lot of sense that they're
switching it to premium accounts only.

To me, even 30 days seems generous. I suspect they have statistics on how
often people undo changes, and from how far back. It'd be interesting to see
the data that motivated the "30 day" rule, if it exists.

------
FahnRobier
If the "deleted" files didn't count towards your total usage percentage,
someone was eventually going to game the system and use the "deleted" area for
storage and undelete things as they needed them. The 2G of total space becomes
swap for the deleted file storage area ;)

30 days seems kind of short though.

Rob

~~~
mhartl
N.B. From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>:

    
    
      Please don't sign comments...They're already signed with your username.

------
speby
Yeah, that's not the same message they sent to all people. Mine gave me a
choice but if I chose the Unlimited, the message clearly stated I would need
to upgrade.

Oh well, either way, I don't mind. I don't require the unlimited history at
this point right now, anyways.

~~~
GavinB
I'm on the "free six months of 50 GB" offer so I didn't see that. When the six
months runs out I'll be paying them, and glad to do so.

------
mhartl
Argh. I understand why they're doing this, but unlimited undo was at least
half the reason I picked Dropbox in the first place:

    
    
      1. Put file that I probably don't need in Dropbox
      2. Delete the file after the sync
      3. Never worry that I just deleted a file I might actually need
    

Of course, I could upgrade my account to keep unlimited undo, but I don't need
the extra space, and their price is pretty steep just to get this one feature.
I'm probably better off versioning my Dropbox directory and sticking it on an
external drive. Except I can't get at deleted files that are more than 30 days
old that I previously put in Dropbox for the very purpose of not having to
worry about them. Man, this sucks. I guess I have some extra work to do before
August 1.

------
pclark
...and when you click the "Upgrade my account to have unlimited undo history"
you have to pay.

> If you'd like to have unlimited undo history, then you need to upgrade to
> one of our paid accounts.

------
kasterma
I find this rather upsetting. I picked the unlimited option; but think that
this removes the pressure on them to make a nice interface to all the deleted
files.

